# Sublimating to Polyamide?



## gothicaleigh (Jun 16, 2007)

Has anyone sublimated onto polyamide? I believe it is a Nylon material.

I want to sub a 100% polyamide Rossignol Tour jacket, but as they are fairly expensive, I thought I would seek advise here before running a test.

Also, how well does sub stand up to dry cleaning? I know it's permanent in normal washes and even holds up well to bleach, but has anyone noticed any ill-effects to dry clean chemicals?

Thanks in advance for any help you may be able to provide.


----------



## milabix (Apr 18, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend it. While the image will transfer the color quality will be poor and the rub fastness is also usually not that good.

Milabix


----------

